# Problem installing F.E.A.R.



## Luthandrel (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently attempted to install the first F.E.A.R. game on my relatively new 64 bit Vista computer.

But whenever I try to start the setup program i get this error:

Error Code: -5006 : 0x8000ffff
Error Information:
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelObjectHolder.cpp (442)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>KernelFileGroup.cpp (520)
>KernelServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kerne>SetupDLLSetupDLL.cpp (1284)
PAPP:FEAR
PVENDOR:Monolith Productions (##ID_STRING7##)
PGUID:2B653229-9854-4989-B780-D978F5F13EAB
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) BT_OTHER 0.0

This happens before the installation starts progressing, as soon as i start the application thats the first thing i see.

I have a lot of problems with games running slow or just not working with Vista, so i thought that was the problem. And I already ran CCleaner to clean my registries and I tried running it in both Windows XP and Vista 32bit compatibility modes.

Not sure what else to do, any help would be appreciated.

System Specs:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway
System Model: T-6836
BIOS: BIOS Version 89.24
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 4086MB RAM
Page File: 1824MB used, 6547MB available
Windows Dir: C:Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode


----------



## Gamemaster09 (Sep 23, 2009)

Something that worked for me: go to computer, main partition (C for me), go to Program Files (x86), Common Files, InstallShield, and either delete or move the folder Professional to the desktop, then start the installation again. That worked for me.

Edit: I also noticed you are using the exact same computer as me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Try running the installer as administrator. Also, make sure you are getting the 64-Bit version of the game as there is a chance it is not compatible with a 64- Bit system.


----------

